# Hard Wired Robo Ducks



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever made lets say 50 ft cables to run to your mojos in the field or the water? I was thinking about doing this and rigging up a box that has 6 switches for multiple decoys that you can run next to the blind. I am really sick of the mactory remotes that come with the decoys and I think a hard wire would be a lot easier to use the remotes. Seems like they are always getting lost or malfunctioning when hunting and honkers or snows start coming in. Or the big one is the guy who has the remote is always the one, that takes off for cripples and has them in their pocket so no one can shut them off? And even worse then that is trying to find the damn thing around your neck or in your pocket quick when they are on you fast. Anyone tired this or thought about it? I think it would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I am not at all sure about multiples on a block, but I did get a single one set on hard wire. We use alligator clips to the contacts that we pull off the switch. We epoxied a toggle switch into a piece of PVC so it is waterproof. We tie an overhand knot in the cord and let it settle to the bottom of the pole. It works well for us. It really beats having to keep the Robo right by a blind.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

have fun with the cable laying around your spread, you'll trippin over it or hunting partners will be....not fun but does work good if u remember where to step.....its just like having a jerk cord in the water and using dogs to retrieve your birds if ya catch my drift


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I would go ask on a MN forum. MN bans the use of remotes and people have created hard wire systems for their spinners.

Wire getting in the way? Should not be any different then running some speaker wires in the spring.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

We've done it for 5-6 years. Works great


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

thats what we do too, and it works good! Just run the wire and toggle to the inside of our layouts, and no more getting out to shot off mojos!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I run a cable and toggle switch on mine...make sure you size your conductors to allow for the voltage drop you will get, unless you like your mojo wings to spin slower.


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

Work's good. We have all ours on 50 foot wire with a toggle switch.


----------



## 46panhead (Feb 10, 2011)

watch the cable length. i had to add a relay to my robos because the 75' cables caused too much voltage drop. work great now.


----------

